# Sometimes I just don't understand the inspectors thought process



## lowvoltva (Oct 6, 2012)

Sometimes I just don't understand the inspectors thought process. Rental Inspector (city inspector) wanted "Check kitchen outlets no ground present"
But this is ok i guess:



























That is painters tape


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I could care less about what inspectors think about all day, blatatly miss , misquote, misunderstand, misinterpet , etc

i only care about what they *document*

~CS~


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Famous inspector reply........"I can only document what I see":no:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

reminds me of the old joke about why irs auditors like to frequent gay bars
(because they just cant get enough of screwing taxpayers up the butt)


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

gnuuser said:


> reminds me of the old joke about why irs auditors like to frequent gay bars
> (because they just cant get enough of screwing taxpayers up the butt)


Ok that was uncalled for. Was not expecting that one


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

sorry couldn't resist that one
anyhow i know an inspector well and have worked with him quite a bit to teach him how to spot unsafe conditions
we have been long time friends 

sometimes the interpretations of code get mixed up and rather than appear ignorant you will get those guys who will throw their weight around


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The inspector must of had a bad day and didn't see those violations...

They are human and have bad days just like everyone else...

A good electrician still fixes these violations even if the inspector missed them..


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

B4T said:


> The inspector must of had a bad day and didn't see those violations...
> 
> They are human and have bad days just like everyone else...
> 
> A good electrician still fixes these violations even if the inspector missed them..


Fixs them at a price ...:thumbup:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

B4T said:


> The inspector must of had a bad day and didn't see those violations...
> 
> They are human and have bad days just like everyone else...
> 
> A good electrician still fixes these violations even if the inspector missed them..


Most customers won't pay to "fix" that stuff. "It has been working fine for years. Just install power for and hang my 80" TV and some under cabinet lights to show off my new granite countertops"


----------

